
AMP Is Joining the OpenJS Foundation Incubation Program – The AMP Blog - taytus
https://blog.amp.dev/2019/10/10/amp-is-joining-the-openjs-foundation-incubation-program/
======
rahuldottech
Eh. Firefox mobile has a "reader mode" that does what AMP is supposed to do...
but better. Took me a bit to switch, but I finally did, and it's _so_ worth
it.

